# Forza 4 Porsche returns



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Porsche expansion pack just announced to be released May 22nd costing 1600MS Points

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/porsche_expansion_announce/


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

John74 said:


> Porsche expansion pack just announced to be released May 22nd costing 1600MS Points
> 
> http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/porsche_expansion_announce/


Nice!

A porche cup Race would be epic.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Saw this today. Glad the NFS contract has run out. shame its not free for VIP members


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

About time too  look forward to this landing, The March car pack is out tomorrow


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

That's good to hear.
It looks like it could be a return of the Sunday night tail happy gt3 races :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dan J said:


> Nice!
> 
> A porche cup Race would be epic.


As in we all use the same 911? Could be fun when the BTCC season ends :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But how much?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> But how much?


About £20 is real monies...if thats what you're on about :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah... How much? For cars that should have been in a game in the first place if it wasn't for some licensing agreement. It should be subsidised or foc IMO


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just looked on game and you can get the 1600 MS points needed for £14


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

as much as i love the 911 im still fighting the whole buy a game then pay for the half the content at a later date ....


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

It is a lot of money but Ive only paid for one car out of the last 2 car pack so I can justify buying it.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree the DLC purchasing is a bit of a joke, but nearly all new games are like it now. Its just how the game industry is, game prices haven't really risen in a good few years so is just their way of recouping money back...



John74 said:


> Just looked on game and you can get the 1600 MS points needed for £14


Ah even better


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Agree tom. Still dunno why I bought the season pass....


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

GR33N said:


> As in we all use the same 911? Could be fun when the BTCC season ends :thumb:


Yep :thumb:

Definatly


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dan J said:


> Yep :thumb:
> 
> Definatly


I'm down for that


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

GR33N said:


> I'm down for that


It would be good to get something like that going after our btcc season ends unless John and Ian have something else planned.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

finally, however a car pack is not worth nearly a 3rd of the price of the game, things like this should be about a fiver


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dan J said:


> It would be good to get something like that going after our btcc season ends unless John and Ian have something else planned.


Definately, whether they want to continue hosting it again, or if they want a break who knows. It should be some good racing again thought especially if its the same car.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Already working on season 2 of the BTCC ( a few tweeks ) but may do some racing for a bit of fun with another type of car for a break , all depends what people want to do when the BTCC is coming to a end.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

GR33N said:


> It should be some good racing again thought especially if its the same car.


Yes mate it would make things pretty close:driver:



John74 said:


> Already working on season 2 of the BTCC ( a few tweeks ) but may do some racing for a bit of fun with another type of car for a break , all depends what people want to do when the BTCC is coming to a end.


I'm happy with whatever we all do John, I am really getting into this now


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:

About time!!!! I love my Porsches and this is great :driver:

Paying for it tho 

They best include GT3RS, race cars and the like. However isnt the new Forza Horizon out around the launch date of this pack?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Kenny6 said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> About time!!!! I love my Porsches and this is great :driver:
> 
> ...


No Porsche DLC is end of this month I think, and Horizon is Autumn.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Forza horizon?


----------

